# fake hate crime



## tacitus1

It is in reference to the recent U.S. Air Force Academy fiasco (i.e., the story of the black cadet who pretended to be the victim of racist graffiti that he himself wrote). It has been variously labelled by its critics as a "hate hoax" and a "fake hate crime". 

According to the WR dictionary, a "hate crime" is a "crime haineux". A "fake hate crime" would thus seem to be translated by "faux crime haineux". Would that not in its turn make a "*hate hoax*" an "*imposture haineuse*"?


Or perhaps it should be "crime de haine", after all. Still, the question stands. Would the "hate hoax" in this case be an "imposture de haine"?


----------



## Itisi

I don't see it.  'Faux crime' and 'hate' are not synonymous, so it doesn't work...


----------



## tacitus1

I'm sorry, I don't follow. Both of these compounds ("fake hate crime" / "hate hoax") are in current usage. Some googling turned up a few occasions of "faux crime haineux" in French texts. The question thus is, what to make of "hate hoax"?


----------



## plantin

Crime haineux simulé.
Simulation de crime haineux.


----------



## tacitus1

Thanks, that would work for "fake hate crime" but what of "hate hoax"? Is there a word other than "canular" capable of conveying the deliberately mischieviousness of the phenomenon while not detracting from its destructive, irresponsible aspect?


----------



## Itisi

tacitus1 said:


> . Would that not in its turn make a "*hate hoax*" an "*imposture haineuse*"?


That is what I was answering at #4 (for what it's worth...)


----------



## plantin

tacitus1 said:
			
		

> a word other than "canular" capable of conveying the deliberately mischieviousness of the phenomenon while not detracting from its destructive, irresponsible


Machination, manipulation haineuse ?


----------



## tacitus1

It appears that we may be inventing new French vocabulary with this thread. I propose:

hate crime = crime de haine simulé (but why not simply "faux crime de haine"?)

hate hoax = imposture de haine? fraude de haine? manipulation de haine?


----------



## Itisi

tacitus1 said:


> hate crime = crime de haine simulé (but why not simply "faux crime de haine"?)
> hate hoax = imposture de haine? fraude de haine? manipulation de haine?



'Hate crime' would just be 'crime de haine'

'Hate hoax': 'faux crime de haine'.  Those other suggestions don't work.


----------



## plantin

tacitus1 said:


> crime de haine simulé (but why not simply "faux crime de haine"?)


crime de haine simulé: it's evident that the crime itself is faked (because of masculine adjective); the same with "Simulation de crime haineux."
faux crime de haine: what is faked ? the crime (faux crime / de haine) or the fact that it is a hate crime, and so, possibly another type of crime, masked as a hate crime ? (faux / crime de haine); that's why it doesn't work for me, it's ambiguous.


----------



## tacitus1

Itisi: I would not translate "hate hoax" as "faux crime de haine" since the translation substitutes "crime" for "hoax", something very different.

Plantin: I suppose you are right and "faux crime de haine" leaves unresolved an underlying ambiguity. I would thus concur: "crime de haine simulé" is the best option for "fake hate crime".


----------



## plantin

tacitus1 said:


> I suppose you are right and "faux crime de haine" leaves unresolved an underlying ambiguity


To be clearer, a faux / crime de haine could be by example, a crime of passion, but the crime itself was not faked, someone was really killed, and the murder has staged the crime, in order to make believe that it is a hate crime.
With faux crime / de haine, someone wanted to make believe to a hate crime, but the crime didn't occur.


----------



## Itisi

tacitus1 said:


> Itisi: I would not translate "hate hoax" as "faux crime de haine".


Neither would I, actually!  It was a lapsus, I meant 'hate_ crime_ hoax'.

The thing is, there are examples online of 'faux crime de haine', but I can't see any for 'crime de haine simulé.


----------



## tacitus1

Yes, I also see that "faux crime de haine" is in use in French.

Interesting point, Plantin. You may have here revealed an ambiguity also present (if better concealed) in the original English: for a "fake hate crime" can be a real crime in which the motive is faked (i.e., racist vandalism purporting to be motivated by hate but actually perpetrated by its ostensible victim, as in the Airforce Academy example) as well as a crime that never occurred (e.g., a false report that someone has been a victim of racist assault when no assault in fact took place).


----------



## plantin

Itisi said:


> The thing is, there are examples online of 'faux crime de haine', but I can't see any for 'crime de haine simulé.



I try to find  "The thing is, there are examples online", but I can't find either; is it correct ? 
How many correct combinations of words does french allow, you think ? Are they all online ? It would be so sad...


----------



## Itisi

Sorry *plantin*, but I can't understand your question...


----------



## tacitus1

Les voici: "faux crime de haine" - Google Search

The issue of the "hate hoax" (as opposed to the "fake hate crime") remains unresolved...


----------



## mehoul

A mon avis "crime de haine" ou "crime haineux" ne sont pas très répandus en France. Dans un cas comme celui-là on parlerait plutôt d'acte raciste. Le mot "crime" est réservé à des choses vues comme plus graves (techniquement, ce sont les infractions qui relèvent de la cour d'assises).


----------



## tartopom

What about
Fraude d'incitation à la haine raciale / fake hate crime
Imposture de haine  raciale / imposture d'incitation à la haine raciale              /  hate hoax
??


----------



## cathie61

tartopom said:


> What about
> Fraude d'incitation à la haine raciale / fake hate crime
> Imposture de haine  raciale / imposture d'incitation à la haine raciale              /  hate hoax
> ??


But "hate crime" is not limited to racist acts, it can also be directed against someone because, not of their skin colour, but of their sexuality or religion.


mehoul said:


> A mon avis "crime de haine" ou "crime haineux" ne sont pas très répandus en France. Dans un cas comme celui-là on parlerait plutôt d'acte raciste. Le mot "crime" est réservé à des choses vues comme plus graves (techniquement, ce sont les infractions qui relèvent de la cour d'assises).


C'est si vrai ! "crime" en français ne correspond qu'en partie à l'anglais "crime". Perso, je traduis par "crimes et délits" si le contexte n'élucide pas. Pour "hate crime", plutôt que "crime haineux" ou "crime de haine" qui me paraît absurde en français (quel crime est commis par amour ?) et suivant l'exemple de Mehoul, je propose "acte inspiré/motivé par la haine" (et même ça, je doute qu'on l'utiliserait en France sans l'influence de l'anglais américain.


----------



## Locape

mehoul said:


> Dans un cas comme celui-là on parlerait plutôt d'acte raciste.





cathie61 said:


> But "hate crime" is not limited to racist acts, it can also be directed against someone because, not of their skin colour, but of their sexuality or religion.


J'ai l'impression qu'en France on parle en effet plus d'acte que de crime pour ce contexte, mais en précisant à chaque fois la nature de cet acte : acte raciste/antisémite, acte anti-religieux/islamophobe, acte homophobe/transphobe, etc. On peut aussi parler d'acte de haine raciale, etc., en précisant aussi de quelle haine il s'agit.
'Crime/acte haineux' ne me dérange pas, on comprend que ça veut dire motivé par la haine et non par opportunisme, par inattention (involontaire), par appât du gain, etc.


----------



## Aristide

En français, il manque un mot élégant pour traduire "fake" (comme dans "fake news" ou "fake crime"). Du coup, on garde souvent l'expression anglaise "fake news". J'ai aussi vu employer le mot "bobards". On peut aussi parler d'infos BIDON ou PIPEAU, mais ça ne fait pas raffiné.

Les activistes anti-racistes utilisent les expressions: 
hate crime / hate speech / hate groups.
En français : crimes de haine / discours de haine / group(uscul)es de haine.

Mais on n'ose pas encore dire "hate people" à propos des gens un brin misanthropes !

L'expression "hate hoax" imite peut-être l'expression "hate crime" pour s'en moquer un peu. On pourrait calquer ça en français et parler d'un "canular de haine" quand on s'aperçoit qu'un soi-disant "crime de haine" a été monté de toutes pièces. Mais les gens comprendront seulement s'ils connaissent les détails de l'affaire.

Sinon, pour traduire "fake hate crime", je dirais un crime de haine bidon, bien qu'il n'y ait aucune occurrence de cette expression sur Google. (Besides, "bidon" doesn't really convey the deliberate mischieviousness of the hate hoax).

On pourrait aussi parler d'une machination, comme dit Plantin: une machination, un complot, ou un traquenard de haine. --> the hate crime was really a hate conspiracy!



Locape said:


> J'ai l'impression qu'en France on parle en effet plus d'acte que de crime


Mais on retrouve quand même l'expression "crimes de haine" sur le site de l'Union Européenne en version française.
Dans les médias, c'est surtout l'expression "discours de haine" qui revient beaucoup.

Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Locape

Oui, mais est-ce que ces crimes de haine ne désignent pas des agressions ou même des meurtres ? Pour des graffitis à caractère raciste (post #1), on parle plutôt d'acte raciste et non de crime. Par contre, des menaces de mort, verbales ou écrites, seront considérées comme un crime.


----------



## Aristide

De toute façon, l'expression "crime de haine" n'est pas précise. Elle appartient plus aux activistes qu'aux juristes. On ne la trouve pas dans le code pénal français. La loi se contente de punir les paroles incitant à la haine/discrimination/violence, et d'aggraver la peine d'un crime ou délit en cas de motivation raciale/sexiste/etc. Par contre, les gens qui font la loi (gouvernement, médias, politiciens, associations, etc) utilisent bel et bien l'expression "crimes de haine" et le font de façon très lâche, en criminalisant certains discours qui ne menacent personne.

Pour revenir à "hate hoax", j'ai aussi trouvé l'expression "hate laws", bâtie sur le même modèle.
Mais en français, on ne peut pas dire "lois de haine", ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Je pensais à _une tromperie d’un crime haineux?_


----------



## Philippides

Je reviens aux remarques plus haut qui soulignent qu'il serait maladroit de s'en tenir, en français au terme "crime". 

Pour info, il y a quelques années, on avait parlé d'une "fausse agression antisémite" La fausse agression du RER D


----------



## Kecha

As pointed in the link provided by Philippides, reporting a fake crime (a hate one or otherwise) is known in French law as "dénonciation de délit imaginaire". 
I would therefore be tempted to call it "un acte/crime raciste (antisémite/islamophobe/etc.) imaginaire".


----------



## Aristide

"Dénonciation de délit imaginaire" conviendrait dans le cas d'un type qui fait perdre son temps à la police en inventant une histoire imaginaire d'agression par des inconnus de la même race que lui.
Mais il faudrait trouver une appellation différente quand quelqu'un invente une histoire d'agression raciale et que le gouvernement et les médias lui font de la publicité. Car alors, il y a surtout un problème de calomnie. Ce n'est plus seulement un problème de temps perdu.


----------



## Kecha

La personne calomniée peut alors attaquer en "diffamation".

(la notion de "dénonciation calomnieuse" existe aussi, mais uniquement quand la dénonciation imaginaire calomnie des personnes "d'autorité" - policier, officier de justice, employeur...).


----------



## jekoh

Kecha said:


> (la notion de "dénonciation calomnieuse" existe aussi, mais uniquement quand la dénonciation imaginaire calomnie des personnes "d'autorité" - policier, officier de justice, employeur...).


Non, c'est une _dénonciation_ lorsque des faits sont dénoncés à ces personnes d'autorité, quelle que soit la personne visée. Autrement, ça peut être de la _diffamation_.



Locape said:


> Oui, mais est-ce que ces crimes de haine ne désignent pas des agressions ou même des meurtres ? Pour des graffitis à caractère raciste (post #1), on parle plutôt d'acte raciste et non de crime. Par contre, des menaces de mort, verbales ou écrites, seront considérées comme un crime.


Oui, et même les agressions physiques ne constituent pas non plus des crimes, sauf si la victime en meurt.


----------



## tacitus1

Revisiting this thread, I note that, whatever its merits, the term "faux crimes de haine" seems to be gaining currency as the received French translation for this very American phenomenon. Less sure about "hate hoax"...


----------



## Kecha

jekoh said:


> Non, c'est une _dénonciation_ lorsque des faits sont dénoncés à ces personnes d'autorité, quelle que soit la personne visée. Autrement, ça peut être de la _diffamation_.


My bad, j'ai lu un peu trop vite la page où je me suis renseignée.


----------

